# These miniature storm shelters are legit



## Fungus (Dec 11, 2016)

Ive never noticed them on the road before. Butdown here in Tuscaloosa AL I managed to find one.






Sent from my LG-K540 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 11, 2016)

Erm, didja take any pics of the shelter as a whole? Cool selfie and all but I'm really curious as to how much space those can actually have to chill in.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 11, 2016)

it looks like you took a picture inside of a port a john...

im hoping thats not the emergency shelter you are referring to.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 11, 2016)

looks like you accidentally uploaded the wrong pic


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jun 25, 2017)

We have some cool storm shelters here in town by the river. There's also a bus like in Into the Wild. The worst of the ghetto (KCK is no joke) is just to to the south of these but we still had some great camping trips back in the day.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 25, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> We have some cool storm shelters here in town by the river. There's also a bus like in Into the Wild. The worst of the ghetto (KCK is no joke) is just to to the south of these but we still had some great camping trips back in the day.


Not to derail this thread, but since it's kinda old and pointless..

@AlmostAlwaysLost do you live in KC? I was the only homeless person I knew in Johnson county my whole life there, lived in shelter I built but it has since been overrun with critters. I know the Kansas side of KC like the back of my own hand so pm me if you ever have any Q's or stories about the area.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 25, 2017)

I think he's talking about bus stops. It has 3 sides and ones open?


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jun 25, 2017)

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> I think he's talking about bus stops. It has 3 sides and ones open?



The OP maybe the ones im talking about are legitamite igloo shaped concrete bunkers. No idea what they are for. Its a serious hike to get to them though. I couldn't do it these days.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jun 25, 2017)

TheWindAndRain said:


> Not to derail this thread, but since it's kinda old and pointless..
> 
> @AlmostAlwaysLost do you live in KC? I was the only homeless person I knew in Johnson county my whole life there, lived in shelter I built but it has since been overrun with critters. I know the Kansas side of KC like the back of my own hand so pm me if you ever have any Q's or stories about the area.



Man you got so skills. I can't imagine being homeless in joco without getting arrested or relocated to Jackson Co. I grew up in Joco that is cool. I prefer the North town now though.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 25, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Man you got so skills. I can't imagine being homeless in joco without getting arrested or relocated to Jackson Co. I grew up in Joco that is cool. I prefer the North town now though.



Hell yeah dude glad to finally meet someone on here that knows about Joco, they try reeeeally hard to keep that place clean and yes cops fucked with me all the time for minding my own business. Hope we can meetup sometime, I usually go there for Christmas.


----------

